# Waiting for decisions: CalArts, Temple



## Michael Tom (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm interested in experimental filmmaking, so I applied to programs at CalArts (specifically, the Film/Video program - not Film Directing or Animation) and Temple for the fall (I also applied to UTexas, but wasn't accepted).

Has anyone else on this board applied to these schools - and, if so, have you heard anything?  The waiting is really driving me crazy, and I haven't heard anything from either school.  I'm not even sure if they interview applicants, so I don't know whether the silent treatment that I'm getting right now is a bad sign or not.

Any info is appreciated (even from previous applications); I'm just trying to ease my mind (and stop myself from constantly refreshing TheGradCafe.com) about this whole process.


----------



## jthamilton (Feb 24, 2009)

Also applied to Temple. Nothing yet.


----------



## Michael Tom (Feb 24, 2009)

Good to know - thanks, JT.  I was beginning to think that no one else on this forum was interested in Temple (or CalArts, for that matter)!  I'm in Philly, so I'll post anything I hear from friends in the Communications/Theater school.  Hopefully we'll both be hearing back sooner rather than later.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 24, 2009)

I went to CalArts for one year and was really, really disappointed.  I wrote something about it already, so feel free to do a search for it.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh and I was notified of acceptance in early Feb.  No interview, just a packet.


----------



## Michael Tom (Mar 16, 2009)

Still no word from Temple.  I've called the film department multiple times to ask when they'll be releasing decisions, and the woman in the office could only say, "I have absolutely no idea."

Has anyone heard anything from them yet?


----------



## jthamilton (Mar 16, 2009)

Temple's on spring break this week. The coordinator told me the committee would meet again after they got back to resume admissions things.


----------



## Fox (Mar 16, 2009)

okay, Michael. I got a letter from CalArts weeks ago, and they told me I've been rejected. Anyway, I'm not quite suprised about that, and not feeling bad. I've got accepted by UT Austin and several other film schools. yes, I haven't heard anything from Temple yet, my friend studying there said normally their admission decision came out quite late. 

Just hang in there!~ we are in the same battle field.


----------



## Michael Tom (Mar 17, 2009)

Fox - I also got a CalArts rejection letter in the mail a few weeks ago, so it's just down to waiting Temple for me (probably the reason I'm so stressed about the waiting right now).  I guess I'm not really too surprised that it's taking a long time - that's just how people do things here (that is, in Philly).


----------



## Michael Tom (Apr 6, 2009)

Temple finally got back to me - seems that I'm "high on the waitlist" (same as Laura in the "Acceptances 2009" topic).  Has anyone else heard anything from Temple?


----------



## Fox (Apr 6, 2009)

hey, Michael,

yes, I'm also on the high waitlist...but my friend at Temple already told me they offered a full scholarship to a Chinese student this year, so no hope for me no matter how high I am there! LOL

best of luck to all of us.


----------



## Michael Tom (Apr 20, 2009)

I got in to Temple!  According to the head of the MFA program, I was in the top spot on the waitlist.

Has anyone else heard from Temple?


----------

